
The 'H-Bomb' Fizzles: The Harvard Brand Takes a Hit - forrestbrazeal
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/10/fashion/harvard-scandal-alumni-embarrassment-shame.html
======
Bartweiss
What a bizarre, jarring ending:

> After the event, I walked past a final club party in progress at a stately
> brick building. For research purposes, I wanted to refresh my dim memories
> of such gatherings, but, as a man they didn’t know, I wouldn’t be allowed in
> on my own. I lingered near the entrance until three female students rang the
> doorbell, and tried to ingratiate myself with them. Oddly, they were less
> than receptive to a 30-something stranger’s late-night attempt to use them
> as a Trojan horse for a college party. When a club member greeted them with
> kisses on the cheek and looked at me next, one of the young women issued her
> verdict while strolling inside.

